# Opinions on frameset for errands / gravel path riding. Cross or 29er



## Johnny LaRoux (Jun 29, 2006)

I've been using my old lugged steel Proctor frameset for errands, groceries, gravel path rides with my wife etc, but I'm finding that it's just too light to handle any kind of weight on the back, either in panniers or pulling a small cargo trailer. I'm looking for a "cheap" frameset that I can move most of my parts over to that will better handle these duties. Ideally I'd like to have some braze ons for fenders at least. (But I really don't want a touring frame!)

Some that I've been considering:

- A cyclocross frame. Either the Scattante from Performance, Something from Bikes Direct, or a Nashbar frame. All I would need to buy would be some canti brakes.

- a 29er frameset. Surly Karate Monkey, Nashbar, Bike Direct etc, etc. Lots out there. I would need to buy 29er wheels, probably V or canti brakes, although I have a set of old Hayes Nine hydros kicking around.

So, I know this isn't the MTBR site, so I guess I'm looking more for input on the cross frames I mentioned. Any pros or cons? Experiences?

Thanks


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Bikes Direct has the phantom cross with Canti's and the outlaw with disc brakes. My son has the phantom outlaw with BB7 disc brakes and a rear rack. He uses it as an everyday year round commuter grocery getter etc in a college town. He also takes it with his buds onto not very challenging single track. I am impressed with the quality of the build and the disc brakes are hands down a better choice for what he uses it for. I have a disc front on my cross set up. Not only is the braking better, the maintenance is far less in regards to winter riding. Winter road grit goes thru pads and rims faster than you would think


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

If I were you I'd go with the cross frame because I don't think 29er wheels would provide any benefit for that type of riding so why bother with the expense.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Cross bike with clearance for 35s or 38s.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Loads in panniers are supposed to do better on bikes with longer chainstays. Which 'cross and touring bikes share, but touring bikes have the longest. Sorry.

Do you want flat or drop handlebars? That really makes the 29er vs. cross/touring decision, unless you want to do some funky things with small frames and giant spacer stacks.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

To me it boils down to intended use.

If you ever want to do long rides on the road for recreation, or if your commute is more than, say, 30 minutes and it involves fastish riding (as opposed to stop and go in traffic, slow bike paths, etc.), head winds, etc, I would personally go with the drop bar option (cross). I have never been able to get comfortable on a MTB-type set up for any sustained position riding, like commuting on the highway. I tried for several years. Love my cross bike for that, and I can put a rear rack and trunk/panniers on it for errands.

If you don't need that and are simply more comfortable with the position and riding style of a flat handled bike w/ that MTB type geometry - or if you really want to do some MTB type trail riding - go with the 29'er.

I personally don't like disk brakes unless there is a serious need for them, which I don't have. So I'd go rim either way.


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

You mentioned the karate monkey, but really the Surly cross check is another good option as long as rim brakes are alright for your intended purpose. I've had my Bean green cross check since late 2001 and it has been great, first set up as a SS cross racer, or trail riding bike-sometimes fixed, then I put gears on it and have it set up with fenders and a rear rack for commuting and bad weather riding. The more generic performance or Bikes direct frames might be lighter if they are aluminum frames, but the Surly geometry and cromo frame are a good riding frame and your not looking to make a racing bike anyway. A disc brake version would be nice, especially for the wet trails and roads around here in WA state, but I just keep ridding it and replacing brake pads and sometime wheels when they get worn out.


----------

